# Baton Rouge, Louisiana Area



## Hatch the Dwarf (Feb 4, 2002)

Looking for some people to play in the Baton Rouge area.

I can DM a group or will gladly play in any game!


----------



## Replica (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm interested.  An email is on it's way.


----------

